# antibacterial fish food??



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Well i wrote this long post on my phone,hit a button and it was gone lol. So im back on the puter...Anywho, I posted in the diseases forum,but i may not need their help now! I was at lfs and asked one of the employees about Morado. The funny coloring on his face,gills and stomach. He said it sounded bacterial and suggested jungle labs antibacterial fish food. He said some fish will eat it and some wont. Worth a try I guessed. 

So just now I gave him two of those pellets just to see if he would eat it. Whatdya know...he ate it! Also something weird happened. Or amazing. I dunno. Like 2 seconds after he ate the pellets,his face colors changed! Like the paleness that was there,was gone. His stomach area even looked almost back to normal. His gills still look inflamed and red though. Im just wondering if im seeing things,or can this happen that fast?? If so....wow! Lol. He seems way happier now too....Before he was acting kinda erratic...clamped fins...was worried bout him....afterwards,hes happy and swimming like normal,and blowing bubbles! 

Has anyone else tried this stuff before? They have an antiparastic fish food too,wondering how good that works for those fishys with that kinda problem...I thought he was constipated,but now i dont think so. I know fasting didnt hurt him any,but still makes ya feel bad! Lol...So yeah...Am i crazy or did that just happen?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That IS amazing that everything turned around so quuickly! Kim is using the antiparasitic medicine and is having good results with it, I think. Glad Morado is doing better!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh okay cool! I checked him today,maybe not completely gone,but he is eating it. So I was told in the disease forum to feed it to him exclusively for 10 days and it should heal it all up. The more i look at it the more it does look bacterial. Cause fungus is like hairy or fuzzy,he doesnt have that. It just looks like it ate his face/gill/stomach skin a bit. Probably from being in that tiny bowl and nasty water for so long.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, 10 days is how long we have to take antibiotics for a cold. lol So I guess its the same for fish.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

yah i guess lol! Hopefully itll work and he will get better...else maybe his face area wont heal up but at least it wont hurt him any further. Plus he is in nice fresh dechlorinated water unlike at the fish place,so it shouldnt get worse or anything. Just takes some time.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think he'll be fine. He's got a good home with good care.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd be a little reluctant to believe that it happened that fast, but I'm not doubting what you saw. Maybe he was just really hungry and the food made him feel better! I have had good luck with products by Jungle Labs, and currently I'm having great results with their anitparasitic food. I couldn't kill those parasites with ANYTHING and finally this food is doing the trick  

Anyway, good luck with it! He's a lucky little bugger to have you 

Dramaqueen: Where on earth did you get antibiotics for a cold?? Unless you had a bacterial cold...lol just kidding nothing like that exists. Wait, did you invent the miracle cure for a cold virus? Give me some!!!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh yeah...it was dark so i could have been seeing things...maybe it just perked him up and that changed his colors a bit. Cool! Good to hear...we shall how it goes...thanks Kim!!

Haha DQ i want that cure too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Kim, I mean like a sinus infection or something. Of course, now they have those z packs and you only take like 2 the first day and then one for the next 3 days.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

I think the medicated food sounds great for any ailment because you dont have to dose your entire tank with harmful toxic meds which leads to less handling of them by humans and less release into the air.I wikk try this if evermy fish need it


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

ah darn dq we was hoping ya found a cure for the common cold lol.  

yup catfish,i think its a good way to go.

okay i am not nuts. LOL. i just fed Morado his dinner pellets. right after he ate it,his face did darken. a few minutes later it lightened again. i got a good look at it now, and it does look greenish like mold. still not sure if thats what is going on with his stomach area too. 

hopefully this food will heal him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No, sorry I didn't come up with a cure for the common cold. lol ThenI'd be rich and I could have a GREAT BIG room just for bettas! lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Lol yeah


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Darn it! I would have bought some


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol Sorry to disappointment everyone.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG, i went on line thinkin i have to get this stuff (med food that is ) well i placed my order with fostersmith ; they're having a sale !, I went to feed my fish and my powder blue was staying on the substrate weak and trying to eat but spitting it out and he has a dent on his side. I think there was finally a fight.Since i took the lotus out they may be hostile.I'm glad you told us about this food i ordered 4 .


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Cool,glad to help!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Only thing I dont like about this food is that its hard to find a smaller pellet that Morado can eat. Most are too big,he tries to eat it but ends up spitting it out lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You might try crushing it up into smaller pieces.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Ha yeah... try is the key word..the pellets are small enough as is...but NOT small enough for him to eat...LOL


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, the pellets may be too small to crush! lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Sigh...so i just try to find the smallest pellets lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hopefully he's getting some of it in him. What about soaking the pellets in some tank water to soften them? Maybe he could hold onto them better. Just an idea. lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

oooh...good idea lol! Didnt think of that. He usually spits it out a few times before he swallows it. hmm..ill try that next time.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

OMG! I'll have to keep some of that in handy!


----------

